# Recherche Assistance Technique Mac sur Perpignan



## r e m y (5 Avril 2003)

Un ami qui est parti de Paris à Perpignan avec ses Macs (PowerMac 6100) a un souci sur l'un d'eux et aurait besoin de trouver un bon technicien Mac sur Perpignan (centre AppleCare, ou revendeur Mac ayant un bon service après-vente...)

Qui pourrait me donner des coordonnées ?

Un grand merci d'avance


----------



## Luc G (5 Avril 2003)

Il peut essayer de contacter :

Alias Informatique
7 bd Félix Mercader   
 04 68 35 00 00 
télécopie :  04 68 35 16 17

La personne qui s'occupe des macs est très occupée mais a une longue expérience des macs, y compris des vieux machins genre 6100.

ou éventuellement :

ID Technologies
28 av Gén Guillaut     
 04 68 85 10 11 
télécopie :  04 68 85 29 92

Je ne sais plus trop qui s'occupe du mac chez eux mais ils ont aussi une longue expérience du mac et je pense qu'ils ont encore quelqu'un au courant sur le sujet (au moins le patron).

Il est possible, s'il s'agit d'un problème physique un peu spécial, que les uns ou l'autres t'aiguillent vers un autre technicien indépendant dont je n'ai pas les coordonnées.


----------



## r e m y (5 Avril 2003)

Super sympa. merci encore


----------

